# Any have info on soil testing?



## rshosted (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a small two row vinyard (six plants) that I put in last summer. I am thinking of making another two rows, but before I do, I wanted to see about getting my soil tested. So a few quetions:

Does anyone know a company that will professionally test soil? 
if so, how does one take and pack samples?

What types of numbers and 'ingredients' do grapes like most?

What is the cost?

Has anyone ever tried the 'soil testing packets' at thier local hardward store?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Mar 2, 2006)

I used the state of Maine's County Agricultural Extension Service. I picked 
up one of their soil test kits from their local office. The kit gives 
directions on how to take the sample, package it and mail it. Their lab 
charges $8 at this time of year and $12 I think during growing times. 
Extension agents are knowledgeable about many different plant needs 
and can advise you. The lab tech tailored my report specifically for grape 
growing needs regarding soil amendments. 

Check your yellow pages for testing laboratories for some commercial 
alternatives. If you use one of them, probably they will direct you in all 
you need.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 2, 2006)

I too would recommend using Your County Agricultural Extension Service but be advised it may take a while to get your results back. They should be able to tell you about how long it will take....


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 9, 2006)

Good idea Waldo.

Do County Extension Services usually run websites?


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Mar 9, 2006)

Probably - Maine's does.


----------

